# Protools 8 LE & Windows 7



## leviset (Nov 27, 2008)

Have upgraded my studio PC to Windows 7 64 bit Home Premium using the beta Windows 7 drivers from Digidesign.
A really stable platform - only issue I have had was setting up my BCF2000 and Frontier Alphatrack, although both Behringer & Frontier supply new 64 bit Windows 7 installation files and drivers, the only way I found that would set these up properly in PT 8.0.4 LE (with a Digi 002 Rack) was if I ran Protools as Administrator - thought I'd pass that on if it helps anyone who has similar issues.
Having worked with PCs since the beginning in 1979 I can tell that Microsoft have actually got it right at last with the release of Windows 7 - a leaner, faster OS with higher RAM availability.


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Very strange issue. I guess it's because W7 is still new and there is a lot of bugs to fix. Weird though that you have to be in Admin mode...

Kirill


----------

